

SeatGeek for Android - bigjoecumbo
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/

======
handletheelk
I just downloaded the app. The design is strong. Not flashy, but polished.

------
charleslmunger
Why do you need the read/write external storage permission?

Also, I saw a cool concert in your app, where tickets were $64. Then I found
tickets for it on ticketmaster for $40 (including fees). Is this part of the
business model? I'd be willing to pay a small premium for your app, but a more
than 50% difference in price is too much.

------
LukeWalsh
Very metro

